# صلاه فى كل وقت



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الهنا الحبيب يامن احتملت الالم من اجلنا نحن الغير مستحقين اعطنا قلبا نقيا يليق بسكناك جدد هذا الفلب دائما وعلمه الخشوع والخضوع لك فى كل امرفانت وحدكراحت القلب اعطنا قلبا يعرف كيف يشكرك على فيض نعمتك ويعرف كيف يخجل من خطاياه التى تسببت فى صلبك امين:yaka:


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

أمين ......صلاه رائعه اشكرك اخى العزيز وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

شكرا على مرورك وتشجيعك والرب يبارك عمل يديه


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

صلاه جميله جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

صلاه جميله يا ناجي
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## assyrian girl (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

*Amen very nice God Bless you*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

والاجمال ان تكون من القلب هذا القلب الذى يبجث عنه رب المجد لكى يسمن فيه يارب اعطنا قلبا تقيا يعرف مقجار حبك ليحبك ولو بقدر لان حبك انت عبر محدود فهبنا معرفه كيف نجبك لنحيا بجبك فى حبك امين شكرا على مروركم


----------



## أرزنا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

سلام المسيح:

أعطنا قلبا نقيا يا الله


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

فى المسيح وحده راحه القلب فى يسوع وحده راحه النفس فانعمى يانفسى بفاديك الحنون الذى احبك حتى الموت ليتنا نعرف مقدار حبك وما احتملت من اجلنا اعطنا يارب ان نحبك ونسكن فيك:yaka:


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

هل وجد احد نفسه بعيدا عن المسيح او انه وجد راحته خارجا ان الفريسيين لم يصدقو ان ممكن يهرب منهم المجد الذى لهم فى العالم  لانهم يحبون التحيات والكرمات الموجوده بخجمتهم الناموس ولذا نراهم مضققين ومتشدديين ولكن بالحب الذى فى المسيح سيرفع عنهم هذا المجد انهم لم يروا المجد الاثنى المعد لمن يتمسك به لذا فقدوا الرؤيه وحرموا انفسهم والاخرين منه اهدن يارب الى ملكوتك واليك انت ياراحه النفس


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه فى كل وقت*

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

صلاه جميلة
ويا رب تتحقق لكل واحد منا 

تسلم اخي ناجي


----------

